# Farewell Kodachrome



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Kodak is ending Kodachrome production.

http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSTRE55L3CZ20090622


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I realize digital is here to stay, but if you cut your teeth on film you can't help but be a bit sad about this...

IIRC a 35mm film frame is approx 20 million pixels.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

And better dynamic range than just about any digital.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

e46Christian said:


> And better dynamic range than just about any digital.


Film is not going away quite yet, just Kodachrome. Really when was the last time you shot slide film or even more direct to the point, when was the last time you used Kodachrome?


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Switch to Ektachrome


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

I just got my velvia slides back last night from my 35 year old nikon fe and they are killer..... they are sooooooooooo nice... the texture, the dynamic range ,the lack of blowout on red flowers..... i wish my digital was this good


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

BLT said:


> Really when was the last time you shot slide film or even more direct to the point, when was the last time you used Kodachrome?


About 10 years ago. Just came across the slides of an air show. I even shot a few rolls of 120 when it was available. Some of my best looking photos are on K-25 but I rarely used Kodachrome. ASA 25 and 64 were too slow. I hated using the mailers. And who wants to look at slides?

Last time I shot film of any type was July 2008. Bought a Canon A-590 for emergency insurance reasons in August 2008 and as much as I hate to admit it, that inexpensive P&S is all I use anymore.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

mathjak107 said:


> I just got my velvia slides back last night from my 35 year old nikon fe and they are killer..... they are sooooooooooo nice... the texture, the dynamic range ,the lack of blowout on red flowers..... i wish my digital was this good


I shot Kodak Gold 100 in my FA on 6/6 and also Ilford Delta 400 in my Fuji 67. The event was an outdoor wedding and I will be sending the film to NCPS to be developed and scanned. I can't wait to see the results. It was cool using a camera where you had to break out the light meter and actually pay attention to every aspect of the photo.



Andrew*Debbie said:


> About 10 years ago. Just came across the slides of an air show. I even shot a few rolls of 120 when it was available. Some of my best looking photos are on K-25 but I rarely used Kodachrome. ASA 25 and 64 were too slow. I hated using the mailers. And who wants to look at slides?
> 
> Last time I shot film of any type was July 2008. Bought a Canon A-590 for emergency insurance reasons in August 2008 and as much as I hate to admit it, that inexpensive P&S is all I use anymore.


At the wedding I also used my D200 with my 17-35 F2.8 AF-S lens, the shots turned out fantastic, I still think the film will have more dynamic range.


----------

